# Exam Results - Thanks everybody who gave me some



## aarthys11 (May 19, 2014)

Hello:

Thanks everybody who gave me some amazing tips and suggestions for my CPC exam this May.  I just got my result and I passed with 80% in my first attempt.  Thanks again!!


----------



## KarenWheeler (May 19, 2014)

*Congrats*

Congrats on passing your exam. I plan on taking it in August.


----------



## cmoore1207 (May 19, 2014)

Congratulations! I took the exam 2 days ago- looking forward to see how I scored...


----------



## ivonneatanacio (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations... Your journey begins


----------



## sue7v@yahoo.com (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marinemom040309 (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!! Job well done! Good luck in your future endeavors


----------



## aarthys11 (May 21, 2014)

marinemom040309 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Job well done! Good luck in your future endeavors



Thank you so much


----------



## aarthys11 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks everybody !!


----------



## terrijo777 (May 22, 2014)

CMoore1207 if you want to know if you passed before you open the envelope.. Just look at how they addressed the outside of the envelope to you.. if it says your name with CPC beside it then you are an official coder!!


----------



## gmiles (May 28, 2014)

*Congrats*

Congrats on passing. Did you use ICD-9 OR ICD-10 Coding Books and were their ICD-10 questions on the Test? I am taking the test July 12, 2014 and need all the help and info I can get..


Thanks

Gail


----------



## desmondtri14 (May 28, 2014)

*tdes*

Congratulations on passing the CPC exam! I am scheduled to re-take in June, and I need any advice anyone can give for studying.


----------



## angelo_valencia (May 29, 2014)

*Congratulations!!!*

It's a great way to start a career in medical coding. ^^


----------



## angelo_valencia (May 29, 2014)

Make sure to highlight the important concepts in your book to save you time and  it will also give you a good recall on where to find them once you take the test.   Mock tests will also help you gauge your current knowledge about cpc exam.


----------



## aarthys11 (May 29, 2014)

gmiles said:


> Congrats on passing. Did you use ICD-9 OR ICD-10 Coding Books and were their ICD-10 questions on the Test? I am taking the test July 12, 2014 and need all the help and info I can get..
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Hi Gail:

I used the current year (2014) ICD-9CM and CPT Coding books.  No, there were no questions from ICD-10.  I am sure you will do well.  All the Best


----------



## raakhys@gmail.com (Jun 17, 2014)

how to see my results in aapc......
cpc -h


----------



## 37Lkelly (Jun 18, 2014)

I recently took the CPC exam and it was for ICD-9, so we used the 2014 books.  No there weren't any ICD-10 questions on the test.


----------



## miyervang (Jun 19, 2014)

Gmiles- I just took my exam about a week ago and there was no ICD 10 questions on the test. I am still waiting to see my result. It's getting graded as right now...


----------



## sriddle (Jun 25, 2014)

*Great Job!!*

Glad to hear you passed on your first attempt!  I could use some of those hints.  I tried two years ago but didn't pass.  Now i'm getting ready to try again and could some help.  I have had life experiences that have kept me from being unable to test so I'm going to give it a go again.  Any help anyone can give me would greatly be appreciated.


----------

